# Gartenteich ist leer hilfe



## engelchen1010 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein sehr großes Problem. Habe am Samstag meinen Teich wieder etwas aufgefüllt. Und heute war ich da und es ist fast gar nichts mehr an Wasser drinnen. Ich habe Folie im Teich. 

ICh weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll da die Folie ja bestimmt kapput ist. ICh kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, da mein Vater ihn angelegt hatte und ich mich jetzt draum kümmer. Kann ihn auch nicht um Hilfe fragen.

Die Maße des Teiches sind ca. Tiefe : 50 cm, Breite 1,90m die breiteste Stelle gemessen (ist ein achtetteich), Länge: 3,35m.
Ist nur grob bemessen.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage was ich machen soll. Wieder Teichfolie rein oder lieber GFK Becken nehmen ? Ich möchte nich sehr viel ausgeben.

Bitte um eure Hilfe.


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hallo engelchen 1010 (Süßer Name, aber gibts auch einen richtigen?)

*Erstmal herzlich willkommen in unserem Forum.*

Zuerst versuche doch mal zu lokalisieren, wo der Teich undicht ist, bzw. wo ein eventuelles Loch in der Folie sein könnte.  

Wie du das am besten machst, ist hier gut beschrieben.  

Außederdem wäre ein Foto nicht schlecht. Wie alt ist denn der Teich? Ist die Teichfolie starker Sonnenbestrahlung ausgesetzt? Wieviel ist denn _fast gar nichts mehr an Wasser drin_?

Du merkst, das sind schon ein paar Fragen, die vorher mal abgeklärt werden sollten.


----------



## engelchen1010 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Mein richtiger Name ist Antonia :0)

ICh habe bis eben noch den Teich untersucht aber nix feststellen können. Aber die Folie ist sehr dünn und schon gute 15 Jahre alt. Mir kommt es so vor, als sie porös ist. Der Teich ist den ganzen Tag in der Sonne. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Wasser immer weniger wird es ist jetzt nur noch Schlamm da ein Sumpf könnte man auch sagen. Da das Wasser immer noch wech läuft denke ich mal das das Loch im Boden ist. Ich weiß nur soviel, das kein Fließ verwendet wurde und auch so ein komischer Abfluß am Rand das das Wasser nicht so verdunstet ist auch nicht vorhanden so eine Sperre glaube ich.

Werde aber das mal mit der Dosenmilch morgen testen. Heute habe ich keine Lust mehr.

Ich sage dann bescheit. Bilder werde ich morgen auch mal machen. Stelle sie dann on.

bye
engelchen


----------



## owl-andre (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*



			
				engelchen1010 schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder werde ich morgen auch mal machen. Stelle sie dann on.
> 
> bye
> engelchen


Hi,Bilder sind immer gerne gesehen


----------



## engelchen1010 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

leider hat es gestern bei uns nur geregnet da konnte ich keine Bilder machen.

Sobald ich heute Zeit habe werde ich mal schnell an den Teich hüpfen und Bilder machen.

War gestern auch schon mal im Obi und habe mal nach Teichfolie gefragt da würden mich ca. 16 qm² 100 Euro kosten mit 2mm Stärke. 

Ich werde aber erst noch mal hier abwarten was man da machen könnte. ICh würde sehr gerne meine alte Folie drunter lassen. 

Ich stelle heute Abend die Bilder on.

bye
engelchen


----------



## Lucy (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hallo Engelchen, 
ich glaube nicht, daß 2mm Folie nötig ist. Das ist ja viel zu teuer  
Wir haben die ganz dünne genommen. 0,5. Ob die zu dünn ist, wird sich heraus stellen, aber bei deinem Teich müßten 1mm auf jeden Fall auch reichen, oder nicht? 
Grüße, Lucy


----------



## owl-andre (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

2mm würde ich auch nicht nehmen und dann würde ich mal bei 1,2,3 nach Folie gucken,wollte meine auch erst dort bestellen,kam dann aber über einen Bekannten noch etwas günstiger dran.


----------



## engelchen1010 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

ich möchte auf jedenfall nicht so teuer wech kommen. Habe eben mal gegugt und die alte Folie ist auch ne dünne. Werde wenn eine dünnere nehmen. Fließ werde ich nicht noch drunter machen wird dann doch etwas teuer alles.

HAbe jetzt mal Bilder gemacht vom Teich.

Bild 1 :


Bild 2: 


Bild 3:


Bild 4:


Der Teich ist wie eine Acht angelegt außen breit in der Mitte dünner.

Es hat gestern und heute geregnet und es ist wieder etwas Wasser drinnen. Aber das Wird nicht lange halten bei der porösen Folie so kommt es mir vor.
Die Seerosen und Co. habe ich schon raus.

Am Freitag werde ich mit Helfern die neue Folie versuchen rein zu legen. Habs zwar noch nie gemacht aber ich probiere es. ICh weiß bloß nicht ob ich so ne Kappilarsperre habe.

Zur Folie :
Ich werde morgen noch einmal zum Praktiker fahren da ist Folie im Angebot. Ebay wird mir nicht langen da ich es so schnell wie möglich machen muss, und ich auch nicht so wirklich die Größe weiß. Die können ja auch mal rechnen :0)

bye
engelchen


----------



## Olli.P (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hallo Antonia,

da sag ich doch :

*Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!!!!


*Um die Foliengröße heraus zu bekommen, lege einfach eine Schnur/ ein Band über die längsten und tiefsten Stellen durch den Teich ( zugabe für Kapillarsperre nicht vergessen ) und messe die Längen dann nach........

Und schon bekommst du die Maße für die Folie...............

Da dein Teich wie eine 8 angelegt ist wirst du sicherlich ein wenig mehr Verschnitt an den engen Stellen mit einplanen müssen......


----------



## engelchen1010 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hallo,

ich bin schon durch den Teich und habe Schnur gelegt. Nur die Höhe muss ich ja noch irgendwie raus bekommen. Und zur Kapillarsperre  ich weiß ja gar nicht ob der Teich eine hat ? Ich habe schon im Net gesucht und auch was gefunden aber so wirklich hat es mir nicht geholfen. Ist das zufällig noch so ein Rand der oben am Teichrand sitzt oder so ne Mulde ?


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Moin,

hast Du hier mal "Kapillarsperre" in die Suche eingegeben??
Wetten, Du wirst von den Suchergebnissen erschlagen?!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4491/?q=kapillarsperre
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2944/?q=kapillarsperre
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4397/?q=kapillarsperre
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017/?q=kapillarsperre
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2094/?q=kapillarsperre

Das reicht sicher für eine Lesestunde. 

Eine Kapillarsperre kann man nicht kaufen, man muss sie richtig bauen.


----------



## engelchen1010 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

danke für die vielen Links. Auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen mit der Suche.

Das heißt ich muss noch Folie für die Sperre mit einberechnen.

Dann kann ich heute ja meine Folie kaufen gehen.

Am Freitag werde ich den Teich in Angriff nehmen und erneuern.

Und danke für die Vielen Antworten. Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr so ahnungslos wie vorher.

Ich werde Bilder machen sobald der Teich fertig ist.

bye
engelchen


----------



## Holger1969 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

hallo antonia,

da du dich ja für eine dünne folie entschieden hast und kein vlies darunter legen willst, lass wenigstens zum schutz der neuen, die alte folie drin. mach vorher alles gut sauber und achte darauf, dass keine spitzen steine oder sonstiges mehr herum liegt.

lg
holger


----------



## karsten. (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo antonia,
> 
> da du dich ja für eine dünne folie entschieden hast und kein vlies darunter legen willst, lass wenigstens zum schutz der neuen, die alte folie drin. mach vorher alles gut sauber und achte darauf, dass keine spitzen steine oder sonstiges mehr herum liegt.
> 
> ...



Hallo

da wird bei dem kleinen Teich nicht viel übrigbleiben  

besser wäre doch alte Folie raus , Problem finden , Teich gleich etwas vergrößern , eine ovale oder rechteckige Form wählen ,
durch Einbauten oder Überbauungen lässt sich dann wieder eine ähnliche Form wie die Bestehende erreichen aber man hat mehr Volumen und weniger Falten und weniger Problemstellen  


neue große Falten auf alte große Falten legen fänd ich nicht so schön

ein paar qm Geoflies vom Galabauern oder Straßenbauer(n) kosten "zweifufzig"
und ein nettes Hallo  .  

mfG


----------



## Holger1969 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

hi karsten,

wie wahr, wie wahr  

aber ich glaube engelchen lässt sich nicht dafür begeistern


----------



## engelchen1010 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine Folie gekauft. Ich wollte auf jedenfall die alte drunter lassen. 

Ich habe mich auch mal über Fließ erkundigt aber das wäre mir alles zu teuer gekommen. 

Den Gedanken einen größeren Teich zu machen hatte ich auch schon, aber da hat meine Mutter und Oma was dagegen. Wenn es nach ihnen ginge wäre der schon weg der Teich. 

Hoffe jetzt nur, das es morgen nicht regnet so das ich ihn sauber machen kann und die restlichen Pflanzen ausbuddeln kann.

Könnte man eigentlich das Wasser im Teich was jetzt wieder mehr vorhanden ist durch den Regen auch in den neuen Teich machen ? Im Schlamm waren auch noch __ Molche und __ Frösche.

Mal sehen wie es funktioniert mit der Folie. Habe zum glück zwei Bekannte dir mir helfen.  Habe ja gar nicht gedacht, das Teichfolie soooooo schwer sein kann als ich sie in mein Auto gehoben habe.


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hallo Antonia,

das Wasser und etwas von dem Schlamm kannst Du dafür benutzen den neuen Teich zu "impfen". Da läuft er sich schneller ein...

An Deiner Stelle würde ich die __ Molche und __ Frösche mit umsiedeln.... ist man denen doch irgendwie schuldig, oder?! 
Ich wäre total glücklich, wenn ich mehr als einen Molch im Teich hätte!



> Habe ja gar nicht gedacht, das Teichfolie soooooo schwer sein kann als ich sie in mein Auto gehoben habe.


Die kann noch viel schwerer sein... wir haben ne Rolle mit 20x8m gekauft und mit Traktor und Anhänger abgeholt. Was kleineres hatten wir grad nicht zur Hand.  

Viel Erfolg beim einlegen.... aber den Rand hätte ich trotzdem etwas abgeändert.... das merken die beiden Damen doch garned.


----------



## engelchen1010 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

ich bin heute schon etwas weiter gekommen. Jetzt liegen da aber so große Steine die ich morgen erst weg machen kann. Vielleicht werden wir den Teich noch umgestalten. Muss nur schauen, dass die Folie langt. Ich glaube auch kaum das wir morgen schon die Folie einlegen können. Es ist noch sehr viel drum herum eingepflanzt was wech muss.

Heute habe ich keinen Molch oder Frosch gesehen die sind bestimmt ausgewandert.  

Da hatte ich mit meiner Folie ja noch Glück das die net so schwer war. Sonst hätte ich ein tiefer gelegtes Auto gehabt.


----------



## owl-andre (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Mach bitte immer schön Bilder-das ist wirklich sehr Intressant wie sich alles ändert(wenn du Zeit dafür hast)Danke


----------



## engelchen1010 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

ich versuche es. ICh nehm sie dann mit an den Teich.


----------



## engelchen1010 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

so habe jetzt mal Bilder gemacht. Sind heute schon weit gekommen. Wäre es nicht schon so spät würden wir sogar schon die neue Folie rein machen. Man war das eine fieße Arbeit. Aber jetzt ist alles soweit fertig zum Glück. Habe sogar ein Bild von nem Molch oder wie man das nennt. Leider etwas unschaf.

Bild 1 :


Bild 2 :


Bild 3 : 


Bild 4 :


Morgen werden wir die neue Folie drüber machen. Aber erst werden wir Blumenerde unten auf die alte Folie machen das es ein wenig weicher ist. Sand haben wir nicht zur Hand. Und kaufen werde ich auch keinen mehr. Bin nur froh das es bis jetzt so gut funktioniert hat und ich endlich meine Pflanzen und Tiere wieder rein setzen kann.

Wünsche uch ein schönes Wochenende Engelchen


----------



## engelchen1010 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

neuster Stand :

Folie ist drinnen und Wasser auch. Jetzt muss nur noch die Folienränder geschnitten werden und angepasst werden. Aber bei so einem S..wetter geht das nicht.

Mache auch wieder Bilder


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

warte mit dem Abschneiden ruhig noch einige Zeit. Ich würde erst den Rand fertig machen und dann, ganz zum Schluß, schneiden!

Es klebts sich schlechter an, als es sich abschneidet.


----------



## engelchen1010 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

ok werde ich machen. Morgen habe ich Zeit da werd ich mal rann gehen. Sieht bis jetzt nicht schlecht aus. 

MAche morgen mal Bilder 

bye
engelchen


----------



## engelchen1010 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hallo,

der Teich ist soweit fertig. Jetzt folgt nur noch das verschönern.

Hier mal die Bilder

Bild 1:


Bild 2:


Bild 3:


Bild 4:


Der Teich ist jetzt noch trübe, da ich eben erst wieder drinnen war und alles aufgewirbelt habe. 

Jetzt sind auch schon unterwasserpflanzen drinnen und Sauerstoffpflanzen.

Jetzt muss erst mal alles wachsen und gedeien.

Hoffe das er jetzt lange hält.

Vielen Danke an alle für die Hilfe und die Tips.

bye
engelchen


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.
Allerdings würde ich vorschlagen den Rand anders zu gestalten. :?

So kann die Sonne die Folie innerhalb kurzer Zeit wieder k.o. bekommen und wirklich natürlich sieht es auch nicht aus, oder?

Schau mal, ob Du nicht davon etwas nachbauen kannst. Als Matte (grün) kannst Du auch gut gewässerten Kunstrasen nutzen. Nach wenigen Monaten sieht der aus wie echt. 

Daher immer der Hinweis von uns "noch nicht abschneiden".


----------



## engelchen1010 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gartenteich ist leer hilfe*

Hi,

ich wollte schon solche Ufermatten nehmen. Aber die sind ja recht teuer.
Kunstrasen an sich finde ich nicht so schön.

Ich möchte jetzt von nem Bekannten flache Steine holen, und die dann über die Folie legen. 
Das mit der Folie finde ich auch nicht so schön, aber für den Moment muss es so gehen.

Werde heute schon mal zwei Steine entfernen und dort flache hin machen.

bye
engelchen


----------

